# cheat day/cheat meal



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

how many of u have one on a diet?

i think its probably mental but when it gets to the weekend i NEED a cheat of sum sort

ideally i keep it to one meal sumtimes its all day


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

would go crazy without it! just had my sweet potatoe and tuna steaks, followed shortly by a weight gainer shake, another tuna fillet with noodles, and a shake b efore bed..but tomorrow thats a whole diff story! little brothers bday big family get together gonna be pizza and chicken burgers all day heck yesh!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

i either do cheat meal or cheat day every saturday =] tomoz will prolly be a cheat day so will be paying a visit to KFC or burger king and getting a chinese aswell


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

cheat WEEKEND i have when cutting! starts saturday evening ends sunday night


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

No longer feel the need for a cheating meal as am using purposely some delicious protein bars x 2 along with meals to cut any craving but if I was out with someone I would let go as long as I knew I didnt have any work coming up in the following days. Cheating is needed as a well balanced mental most def.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looks like alot of people do it.. if ur dieting hard for 5/6 days a week surely oneday cant ruin all taht no matter what u eat

or can i be proved wrong?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

It all depends what your goals / expectations you have.

If your never going to compete etc then its about a life balance IMO.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Milky said:


> It all depends what your goals / expectations you have.
> 
> If your never going to compete etc then its about a life balance IMO.


well in my case its looking good for a holiday, know ones gunna be judging me like on a bb show

but i still wanna look good. but the thing is i do love junk food so ive got to have a balance as u say


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> looks like alot of people do it.. if ur dieting hard for 5/6 days a week surely oneday cant ruin all taht no matter what u eat
> 
> or can i be proved wrong?


I got pretty lean this way last year (avi) clean all week then a silly amount of sh1t over weekend sometimes 15,000 calories i guess it wont work for everyone but it can be done


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

gettingLEAN said:


> I got pretty lean this way last year (avi) clean all week then a silly amount of sh1t over weekend sometimes 15,000 calories i guess it wont work for everyone but it can be done


how long did it take? and where u fat to start


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> looks like alot of people do it.. if ur dieting hard for 5/6 days a week surely oneday cant ruin all taht no matter what u eat
> 
> or can i be proved wrong?


Depends. If u go on having 4000 calories in one setting and believe me that's very easy when it comes to pastas w/ sauce and saucy meats and cakes then yes that much would literally ruin a week of hard efforts in the gym and set u back. It's all about moderation.

Many on here, from what I am reading (another similar thread is going on at that very same moment), love cheating let's say from Saturday night to Sunday night, well that's easily well over 4000 calories so it's easy to pack up on fat. I would still recommend to have an active rest day if u gonna cheat that much so to limit fat storage.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Had one last Saturday evening. Biggest burger they had on the menu at Gourmet Burger Kitchen with chunky chips, with over 800g of pick and mix and four scoops of Ben and Jerry's to munch on during the movie (cost nearly £20 for drinks and 'nibbles' at the cinema!).

Reckon there was 4000-5000kcals in that lot. Enjoyed it, though it kills me to think how many hours of cardio I'd need to do to negate that.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Everyday.


----------



## gettingLEAN (Aug 8, 2009)

Little_Jay said:


> how long did it take? and where u fat to start


not fat fat but had some timber, think about 10 weeks im currently trying to get shredded have a journal up here, doing the same as last time pretty much. May change it up if i stall but i think a good blowout every week for some people just works wonders


----------



## staffy_91 (Apr 1, 2012)

I never feel the need to cheat as much as say once a week... more like once a month. I understand you can with out many if any negative effects but i enjoy the food's i diet on. Maybe i'm weird but i think you could cut cheating down drastically if you can cook and have access to decent food.

All goal and person dependent though really... it certainly has it's benefits and when i do go off diet i make sure i don't waste the opportunity... show me the all you can eat!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep I have a cheat day usually and have for the past 6 weeks. Tody is cheat day but will be having a 6 hour window instead of the usually 14 hours


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Cheat within your macros and its all good


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer u had good results malibu mate, most be said in only 5 weeks thats some change!


----------



## LeBigMac (Jul 17, 2011)

I have to limit it to a meal or I will eat everything in site. All the kids cereal will be gone, all the bread every bit of simple carbs in the house. I'm a carb monster so have to be hard on myself. I purposely only cheat with the last meal of the day and where possible make it Sunday. As previuosly a Friay cheat rolls into Saturday, Saturday into Sunday.

****es me off if I waste my cheat. Like last night went to the pics with the Mrs. Had some popcorn and 150g of sweets. Didn't really hit the spot. My go to cheat is apple pie with custard 2 servings after a big Sunday roast!


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

I cheated yesterday by just increasing carbs and might be at the cinema tonight so I'll be guesting my usually 15pounds of pic n mix


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

> Had one last Saturday evening. Biggest burger they had on the menu at Gourmet Burger Kitchen with chunky chips, with over 800g of pick and mix and four scoops of Ben and Jerry's to munch on during the movie (cost nearly £20 for drinks and 'nibbles' at the cinema!).
> 
> Reckon there was 4000-5000kcals in that lot. Enjoyed it, though it kills me to think how many hours of cardio I'd need to do to negate that.


800g of pic n' mix? haha wow thats 4,000 kcals on its own good work!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

i think aswell depending on ur drugs a cheat can be less damagining than say if ur natty

if u where on a decnt course (gram plus) and say fat burners am sure a one day a week u cud eat what u want

natty not sure... (depding on ginetics?


----------



## David2012 (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive been on keto 3 weeks now and i have had a cheat day once a week each week

the first 2 were insane, and after them i looked disgusting. This weeks plan was to plan it out the day before and stick to it

Friday i had eaten my 2200 calories worth of keto, then my mum gives me abit of kit kat chunky and i lose it. Knowing full well the cupboards are stock with all sorts of goodies i just give in. I ate a **** load of icecream with chocolate cake, then even more icecream with lemon and cream cake. I then had an apple and a bag of crisps and a alpen bar. By this point i had dedicated myself to that being my cheat day so i ordered a chinese salt and pepper chips egg fried rice and king do chicken.

So adding all those calories onto my keto day calories i had ate earlier, i probably ended up around 10,000 calories yesterday on my cheat day


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

David2012 said:


> Ive been on keto 3 weeks now and i have had a cheat day once a week each week
> 
> the first 2 were insane, and after them i looked disgusting. This weeks plan was to plan it out the day before and stick to it
> 
> ...


im the same mate once i have one bit of junk i cant stop

deffo got easting disorders!!:laugh:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> im the same mate once i have one bit of junk i cant stop
> 
> deffo got easting disorders!!:laugh:


Sat is cheat day,food/wine/take away,lovely.Sunday is a loose day,with roast but not much else other than more meat.mon-fri tightens again.

Losing 3lbs/week on it so ok by me


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

biglbs said:


> Sat is cheat day,food/wine/take away,lovely.Sunday is a loose day,with roast but not much else other than more meat.mon-fri tightens again.
> 
> Losing 3lbs/week on it so ok by me


thats good going that mate! do u cram in what ever u want on a sat?

wa sort of diet u follow of a week?


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

I've had a day full of white bread, cheap ass sweets and the misses is in KFC buying me somthing now  I've lost a stone in 3 weeks so fcuk it I need a treat lol


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> thats good going that mate! do u cram in what ever u want on a sat?
> 
> wa sort of diet u follow of a week?


Have a look in my journal mate'Strong fatboy journal'it's all there most of the time.

Fasted training am/just took most carbs out until4/5pm high protein etc


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah I have the odd cheat meal but that helps me not to have a complete blow-out.

It's what you eat and how you train month to month, year to year NOT day to day.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Complete blow out for me today I'm afraid. Stupid revision is making me sad, so a large doner on naan, with mint yoghurt, hot chilli and garlic mayo, with all the salad and a portion of chips with cheese thank you very much. Weel outside my macros, but f**k it!!!

Will post pics later


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

just had my afternoon nap and am wondering what **** to cheat with in a bit


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

mouths watering!

anyone ever not wanna WASTE a cheat meal? i go over loads of options in my head first!


----------



## Another Excuse (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm struggling to stop ever day becoming a cheat as studying is asking me snack heaps and crave junk!!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Got an Indian to look forward to later! IIFYM ftw


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anyone got a good link to this if it fits ur macros?


----------



## ukfitness (Feb 4, 2012)

i tend to have one cheat meal on a satuday night usually soemthing like a steak salad or pasta and soem sort of dessert or a bag of sour cream and chive pretzels,some weekends for a meal ill have a pizza or burger and chips not maccy ds though


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Complete blow out for me today I'm afraid. Stupid revision is making me sad, so a large doner on naan, with mint yoghurt, hot chilli and garlic mayo, with all the salad and a portion of chips with cheese thank you very much. Weel outside my macros, but f**k it!!!
> 
> Will post pics later


  I just had a KFC now I want a kebab later lol fcuk u lol


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> mouths watering!
> 
> anyone ever not wanna WASTE a cheat meal? i go over loads of options in my head first!


Same here u dont want to blow it on some dirty mc ds gota get somthing tasty


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Chris86 said:


> Same here u dont want to blow it on some dirty mc ds gota get somthing tasty


so far so good today

no carbs!


----------



## laup (Jun 11, 2011)

David2012 said:


> Ive been on keto 3 weeks now and i have had a cheat day once a week each week
> 
> the first 2 were insane, and after them i looked disgusting. This weeks plan was to plan it out the day before and stick to it
> 
> ...


Lol im now 3 weeks into my keto diet, last sunday my cousin wound me up with tiger bread in my face, that ended up half a loaf of tiger, cream egg ices cream 4x penguin chocolate bars. whole tub of haagen dais, and bowl of honey nut shredded wheat, i felt so bad physicly and mentally for it 

How are u feeling on the energy front with cardio?


----------



## JimmyBe (Nov 8, 2011)

I'd love to see someone try and gain loads of fat whilst running T3 at perfect dosage, and alot of dnp, it would be a 3 pizza a day spectacular


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

I normally don't plan a cheat day. What I do is keep my diet clean until I fancy something, then just have a cheat meal, no matter what day of the week it is, although I do work shift work. Last week I fancied a KFC so just had it for breakfast as I was on nights and ate my normal food for the rest of my shift. Today we're having a BBQ so will eat normally until then and then I'll just have what I fancy. Then I just make sure I keep my diet clean for at least another 5 day's after the cheat meal. Milky makes a valid point that I think many miss. If you're doing this for recreational reason's then you have to balance it with life, unless you're a hermit of course!!


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

I've only just started having cheat/refeed days, 4 weekends now.

Very bizarre response, every time I wake up from a refeed/cheat the next day im leaner and lost 1-3 lbs. did it a day early this week as we've got a wedding today and it has happened again, really don't understand!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Kimball said:


> I've only just started having cheat/refeed days, 4 weekends now.
> 
> Very bizarre response, every time I wake up the next day looking leaner and lost 1-3 lbs. did it a day early this week as we've got a wedding today and it has happened again, really don't understand!


Wish I lost weight when I wake up. I've woke up this morning and am carrying 4 pounds from my refeed yesterday. Should be back to normal by Tuesday/Wednesday though


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a 6 hour window on sat night but when I get leaner I will have sunday off from the diet completely.


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm good all week, Saturday evening is a few beers and a takeaway then usually a roast on Sunday. Usually only 1 bad meal though so not too bad!


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Had a cheat weekend the weekend just gone. Went to a wedding with my woman; three course meal - squid, steak, chocolate fudge cake - with plenty of wine at the reception. Evening I sat down to watch the footy and ordered a 14" meat feast pizza to go with it. Not properly hungover yesterday but was still craving carbs - footlong steak and cheese Subway, tub of Ben & Jerrys cookie dough icecream, 200g bag of Haribo.

Weighed myself this morning and came up 10lbs up on what I was before the weekend - I've no idea how such a thing is even possible.


----------

